
Lil'Grams Launches -- It's Twitter/Pownce/Dogster for Newborns - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/lilgrams-launches-baby-twitter-pownce-dogster
======
sspencer
I'm amazed new parents would have time and energy to catalog every aspect of
the kid's early existence with twitter like updates.

Also I really hope the content you post is downloadable in some form. It would
suck to have a hard drive crash on this site and erase the first two
(painfully documented!) years of your kid's existence.

------
ctkrohn
More signs that "Web 2.0" is the new "Dot Com." This particular company is way
crazier than Pets.com and the like. Does anyone seriously think that parents
of newborns -- some of the busiest people around -- will really have the time
to post updates? And who would read besides a couple of family members and
friends?

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Yeah but I think the theory is that we're talking ten or twenty thousand bucks
instead of forty million bucks.

So no more sock-puppet super bowl commercials :(

------
blader
Yesterday I was pitched this idea: "it's like simplified pandora + evite +
yelp for people who can't decide where to eat."

Today: "it's like twitter/pownce/dogster ... but for newborns."

What's next?

